# Ignition lockup. What else can I expect to go wrong?



## CharlieZ (Jul 25, 2009)

First I have the brakelight problem (now hopefully fixed) and now this: my ignition has froze. I've tried all the tricks, as did the tow truck driver...very stuck. It's at the dealer now. Also having the emergency brake adjusted...very loose, the clutch adjusted ( sometimes hard to get into 2nd) and the "c" on the Pontiac emblem on the trunk lid came off in a car wash.

I discovered that the car had it's steering column replaced at 115 miles! What could that have been from? 

I've owned this "Certified" Pontiac for 2 weeks! only 24,000 ,miles, on original warranty until end of September, then an extended 12/12. 

Dealer did an awful job checking it out. Also the alignment seems off. Not that the car pulls left of right...it doesn't, but the steering wheel position doesn't align with the wheels being straight. 

How happy is everyone here with there cars, those that have current model GTO's. Mine is a 6 speed, 2006, black w/ black/red interior.

What else should I expect? 

Or is everyone generally happy with their's? Maybe the dealer I bought from just sucked.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Steering colum has been replaced on many GTOs. The key hole thingy fails and you have to buy the whole assemply. I wouldn't stress that.

Certified used should have had all the fluids and filters replaced as well as the next scheduled service done prior to being sold. Thats how GM works.

Sounds like just some minor stuff that they will talke care of. Personally, I think the car looks better debadged. Pull the rest of the lettering off! lol


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

CharlieZ said:


> and the "c" on the Pontiac emblem on the trunk lid came off in a car wash.





jpalamar said:


> Steering colum has been replaced on many GTOs. The key hole thingy fails and you have to buy the whole assemply. I wouldn't stress that.
> 
> Certified used should have had all the fluids and filters replaced as well as the next scheduled service done prior to being sold. Thats how GM works.
> 
> Sounds like just some minor stuff that they will talke care of. Personally, I think the car looks better debadged. Pull the rest of the lettering off! lol


What lettering? The only emblems I have say "GTO" and "5.7", and the Pontiac arrow.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

FastFrank said:


> What lettering? The only emblems I have say "GTO" and "5.7", and the Pontiac arrow.


Exactly! GTO and 5.7 come off with heat gun and dentle floss. Then the rear looks really good. I also painted my rear arrow black.


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

FastFrank said:


> What lettering? The only emblems I have say "GTO" and "5.7", and the Pontiac arrow.


05-06 say Pontiac and not GTO


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I had lots of spiders to get rid of when I first brought my GTO. The car proved to be very good and reliable. There is a list of "common trouble spots" however that can alert you.

Its a great car so hang in there.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

My car has been good to me so far, I had one warranty item that I had fixed. I still don't understand why GM replaces the steering colum for the ignition switch:confused When you get the car back I would suggest that you disassemble the ignition switch and greese it up. That if you have any bit of mechanical know how. It pretty easy just search around here on the forum there should be some links showing how to disassemble it. The reason why I say this because it is likely to happen again, GM don't put enough grease inside the igniton switch and it binds and galls the soft internal material. I used to have the problem with ignition lock up and all I did was dissasemble and greased it up with general purpose high temp grease. This is my second summer without any problems.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

I had my dey box done also, dont give it any stress. Most of us went thru key lock up, rearend replaced, strut rub (not me) and safty mode. have fun


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> My car has been good to me so far, I had one warranty item that I had fixed. I still don't understand why GM replaces the steering colum for the ignition switch:confused When you get the car back I would suggest that you disassemble the ignition switch and greese it up. That if you have any bit of mechanical know how. It pretty easy just search around here on the forum there should be some links showing how to disassemble it. The reason why I say this because it is likely to happen again, GM don't put enough grease inside the igniton switch and it binds and galls the soft internal material. I used to have the problem with ignition lock up and all I did was dissasemble and greased it up with general purpose high temp grease. This is my second summer without any problems.


I just use PB blaster lube in mine on occassion. When I leave my motorcycle outside in the rain, the key doesn't always turn. Some lube and it slides like new.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I just use PB blaster lube in mine on occassion. When I leave my motorcycle outside in the rain, the key doesn't always turn. Some lube and it slides like new.


If your just spraying lube or putting graphite in the key hole its not reaching the necessary parts. Your just lubing the pins.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Exactly! GTO and 5.7 come off with heat gun and dentle floss. Then the rear looks really good. I also painted my rear arrow black.


I don't want to remove the badges, I just confused because he said the "c" in "pontiac" fell off. Mine doesn't have a "pontiac" emblem.



d50h said:


> 05-06 say Pontiac and not GTO


Thanks for that info. I was looking for pics online and didn't see any that said pontiac on the trunk lid.

I noticed my key is starting to stick occasionally lately. Looks like I'll be tearing into it this weekend.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

CharlieZ said:


> the steering wheel position doesn't align with the wheels being straight.


If you mean that the steering wheel is not visually at the centered position when you're cruising down a straight highway, my GTO is like that too. Mine is just a hair to the left, but barely noticeable. My Grand Am is like that too. Nothing wrong with the alignment, but the steering wheel wasn't perfectly centered. The obvious fix is unbolting, pulling, and remounting the steering wheel, but I've never tried it on something with airbags.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> If you mean that the steering wheel is not visually at the centered position when you're cruising down a straight highway, my GTO is like that too. Mine is just a hair to the left, but barely noticeable. My Grand Am is like that too. Nothing wrong with the alignment, but the steering wheel wasn't perfectly centered. The obvious fix is unbolting, pulling, and remounting the steering wheel, but I've never tried it on something with airbags.


Actually, the fix for that is to have the alignment done with the steering wheel straight. The first step in a proper alignment is to center the steering wheel and lock it down before making any adjustments. At least that's how I used to do them when I worked in an alignment shop.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The only way to properly align this steering wheel is thru alignment. The steering wheel is pressed on as there is no splines. Taking it off and replacing it will not get you the proper alignment, even marking it and putting it back on his hit or miss.
As stated it has to be locked down and aligned. I am a fanatic about an off kilter steering wheel. You can always request that you align the steering wheel and have the tech place the tool on the steering wheel to center it and lock it down before he aligns this way the wheel will be where you want not the tech.


----------



## AndreaH (Feb 26, 2009)

My ignition got locked while I was at work. Was eventually able to get it to start and took it to my brother in-laws dealership where he is a technician. They replaced the ignition switch, which they said there have been several problems with them under a TSB. However, now, when you even touch the switch with only your finger and no key, the radio turns on and it makes a click sound like the security is turning off. He asked if my car ever did this before, and I couldn't remember, but now I know it didn't ever do this. Anyone have any suggestions on what to do next? I have a 2004 A4 GTO with 53k miles and a certified warranty for another 9 months/9000 miles. I just want to get all the bugs fixed before the warranty runs out. Thanks, Joe


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

if it says 5.7 and GTO it isn't a '06, it's an '04. the ignition switch is a grooving problem in the cylinder and there's a DIY fix over on LS1GTO if anyone is out of warranty. another common problem is the door lock actuators but over all these cars are pretty reliable.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> if it says 5.7 and GTO it isn't a '06, it's an '04. the ignition switch is a grooving problem in the cylinder and there's a DIY fix over on LS1GTO if anyone is out of warranty. another common problem is the door lock actuators but over all these cars are pretty reliable.


My actuator just failed. Honestly, it is the first none me caused issue with the car and I'm at 40k miles now.


----------

